# PDF Outboard repair/ service manuals free??



## Guest

Sure don’t! But I can get you specs if ya need some!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Just bought Yamaha f70 shop manual eBay, new $30.00.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Nope, there’s some kind of monopoly on free manuals. I like the physical manuals better anyway!


----------



## DuckNut

I have one somewhere for Mercury...I will have to hunt for it because I bought the shop manual off eBay.


----------



## noeettica

There used to be a link to a library ... I downloaded a bunch 

There should be some on the torrents ...If you have a "guy" that can get 
this stuff for you ... if you want to dip your "toe" in the "Infringement"
waters at least get a good VPN


----------



## NativeBone

noeettica said:


> There used to be a link to a library ... I downloaded a bunch
> 
> There should be some on the torrents ...If you have a "guy" that can get
> this stuff for you ... if you want to dip your "toe" in the "Infringement"
> waters at least get a good VPN


Capitalize *VPN.. you are right*


----------



## State fish rob

I havent found much but diagrams on innerweb , have however had good luck w ebay on used service manuals


----------



## hawkman

What motor have you got?

I had someone on the thehulltruth tell me that the manufacturers don't make them available. Then, someone else sent me one. (?)


----------



## tjtfishon

Backwater said:


> Anyone know of an actual "FREE" site to download repair/service manuals for outboard engines? Not just one of those sites that will give you a 14-30 day free access and then start charging your credit card, but one that maintains all the manuals free (open source). No joining anything or up front credit card #.


I remember when I used to use the Library for Chilton's or Mitchell guides for repair manuals. They weren't OEM, but they were still very useful and accurate. Even they aren't "free" but since the library bought them I could borrow. 
I work for an auto OEM and even dealers have to pay for service and repair information. Of course it make sense for them to do so because in addition to being required, they work on enough to have it make financial sense. Consumers or aftermarket shops can access the same information via subscription for as little as a day and up to a year at a time.
There isn't really any such thing as "free" in the auto repair world and I doubt it is different for outboards. The information is valuable and proprietary and should not be free to anyone.


----------



## DW2018

I downloaded a free pdf of both the Owner's Manual and Maintenance Manual for my 2005 Yamaha F115 a few days ago. Owner's Manual came from this site:

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/service/manuals/1/lit-18626-07-13_1370.pdf

However, these particular free pdfs have some features that are "locked", i.e. in this case the print function is disabled. Doesn't prevent me from reading it on my laptop but I can't print it. I ordered a print version from Yamaha for about $15 so I don't have to drag my laptop out to my boat.

My local library also had several decent books on outboard engine maintenance.

My suggestion would be to type your specific make/model and year engine your looking for along with the words "owners manual pdf" into a google search. You might find what your looking for or something pretty close.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Backwater

DW2018 said:


> I downloaded a free pdf of both the Owner's Manual and Maintenance Manual for my 2005 Yamaha F115 a few days ago. Owner's Manual came from this site:
> 
> http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/service/manuals/1/lit-18626-07-13_1370.pdf
> 
> However, these particular free pdfs have some features that are "locked", i.e. in this case the print function is disabled. Doesn't prevent me from reading it on my laptop but I can't print it. I ordered a print version from Yamaha for about $15 so I don't have to drag my laptop out to my boat.
> 
> My local library also had several decent books on outboard engine maintenance.
> 
> My suggestion would be to type your specific make/model and year engine your looking for along with the words "owners manual pdf" into a google search. You might find what your looking for or something pretty close.
> 
> Hope that helps.


That one you have is an "Owners" manual. I can also download those for free. But not finding a "Service" manual that is free, just downloadable PDF manuals that are from $35 - $65. Not trying to be cheap, but just curious, especially to be helpful to others.


----------



## DW2018

Here's a link to a free pdf of a Yamaha service manual.

http://motorka.org/doc/yamf115-serv_manual.pdf


----------



## tjtfishon

hawkman said:


> What motor have you got?
> 
> I had someone on the thehulltruth tell me that the manufacturers don't make them available. Then, someone else sent me one. (?)


They are required to make them available...but they don't have to be free


----------



## hawkman

DW2018 said:


> However, these particular free pdfs have some features that are "locked", i.e. in this case the print function is disabled.


There are some websites that will unlock your pdf quite nicely.


----------

